# Tell me about your ACNH scam stories



## Typhloquill (Apr 10, 2020)

Everyone I personally have met here has been super nice and trustworthy, so luckily, I have not been scammed yet. However, I know plenty of people who have had to deal with some bad eggs. Tell be about your stories, whether it be an experience here or on another website.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 10, 2020)

I didn't get scammed but I was pretty peeved with someone for their lack of communication
Long story short, I waited almost 2 days to trade with someone and I saw them online so I sent them a second PM asking if they're still interested, they responded saying yes and they'll get a dodo code, didn't respond for 30 mins... I told them I don't want to wait any longer and they responded saying "Sorry, I was busy and my friend gave me that item already"

Like... Don't tell me you're still interested in trading if you already have the item and don't leave a person hanging for 2 days!


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 10, 2020)

I went today to someone that sold me a rusty Part for 200k
I layed 2 bags with Money on the ground, the moment i picked up the Item another person Ran to the bells, picked them up and instantly She left the Island.

I made a clip From the situation, i was so shocked.

He didn't know exactly who she was Here on the forum because they joined random with his dodo code.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

I havent been scammed thankfully but I have tried to buy villagers off of people only for them to dm me saying “sorry better offer” and never contact me again lol
This usually happened a lot back when I was trying to get Raymond or ankha


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm really glad that flowers can't be dug up unless you're best friends. I used to have that issue in new leaf, people stealing/destroying fields of flowers...

I tried to start off New Horizons on a better note, so I've been giving people gifts every time they come to my town, like some hybrids or materials. I'm finding co-op to be far less stressful than previous games. I might actually host my town for a public session, which is something I've never considered in any other game!


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven't been scammed before but there was one strange encounter where I was selling NMTs to someone. I had the NMTs on the ground outside the airport and the other person ran up to me, looked in their inventory, and just turned around and left! They didn't even pick up the NMTs and though I sent messages asking if everything was all right, they never responded.

Also, I believe if you are in the midst of being scammed and the scammer hasn't left your island yet, you should be able to revert your save to before you invited the scammer by pressing the home button and quitting the game using the X button. This cuts off the connection and you should have all of your items back.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 10, 2020)

Worst I've had is just lack of communication when doing trades, most people normally just forget and that's fine since they apologize but I've had to have my gates open for like 30min for people that just flake and don't follow up :/


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 10, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> I havent been scammed thankfully but I have tried to buy villagers off of people only for them to dm me saying “sorry better offer” and never contact me again lol
> This usually happened a lot back when I was trying to get Raymond or ankha


Man, that's really disrespectful. If you accept an offer, you really should commit to it. Hope your searches go better down the line.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven't been scammed yet in ACNH thankfully! I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 10, 2020)

I havent been scammed here, i feel like i can trust anyone here with at least one review. I have noticed though that some people really feel on edge when it comes to trading things..


----------



## Naiad (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven’t been scammed yet in ACNH, have had a few fake sob stories given to me/beggars who wouldn’t leave my island, though


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven't been scammed, but I do have a story.  

I was looking for Ankha on a subreddit and one person started a whole selling spiel after PMing me they'd sell her to me for 70 NMT + 20M bells while "assuring her quality", and a "premium package" to move her out in 1 hr.  They were really insistent and according to them they did 40+ trades in 2 days with 0 posting history, on a very new account.  After gently refusing them, they started telling me how they were basically the most trustworthy source to get her from, and that I could buy rare items from them, or craft items too cause their villager is a "talented little fellow".  

Thankfully there was another kind user who offered to sell her to me for a much more reasonable offer, but I ended up getting Ankha in my campsite.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 10, 2020)

I've had no problems.   To stop players from arriving during a trade close the gates after the trader arrives. 

In Pokemon Sword and Shield the local online didn't work when I wanted to trade with my other switch.   When I used online another player used the same code.  It happened 2 time in 20 trades.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 10, 2020)

Not a scam but I had someone literally wander off (and stole my weeds!) that I fenced off my airport for 2 weeks. That made me really upset for a while. It's not even about the weeds, it's just people wandering off your sight is just scary. I've had someone steal my hybrids in New Leaf that I hacked the display flowers (ones that are hybrids but breeds only normal flowers) to prevent my heartaches with losing flowers I worked hard on again. I don't care if people insult me for that but I'd rather punish griefers/thieves with hybrids that are fake. They deserve it.


----------



## meo (Apr 10, 2020)

I've only really been scammed once legitimately that I know of.
It occurred on reddit. At the time, my cat passed away and he was similar to Punchy (black and white cat). I was heavy into New Leaf at the time and was running free cycling. I had Maple whom was fairly popular and so I decided to trade her for Punchy to a user on Reddit. We agreed they'd come to my town, invite Maple. Then I'd go to theirs and get Punchy.
They come over and get Maple - no lag or connection issue. Then they go offline. They never responded so I'm pretty sure they never had Punchy all along. I went through the page's steps to report them and they/their FC were added to their blacklist. So, it got handled appropriately per the mods. It was disappointing, especially being that they were told the reason I was looking for Punchy, but it's just part of the risk you take I guess trading with strangers.
I got Punchy later on (have his amiibo card now) so it is what it is.

The only other random incident was during a giveaway I was doing. Some of my hybrids went missing but I honestly don't know if they were taken or someone just accidentally ran through them. At the time I just asked people to be cautious running because they were missing and several users were actually too kind and tried to bring me hybrids to make up for it.

The latter story I just like sharing because it highlights overall the goodness that comes out of the community and I truly have 100x more good experiences than bad ones.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Dormire said:


> Not a scam but I had someone literally wander off (and stole my weeds!) that I fenced off my airport for 2 weeks. That made me really upset for a while. It's not even about the weeds, it's just people wandering off your sight is just scary. I've had someone steal my hybrids in New Leaf that I hacked the display flowers (ones that are hybrids but breeds only normal flowers) to prevent my heartaches with losing flowers I worked hard on again. I don't care if people insult me for that but I'd rather punish griefers/thieves with hybrids that are fake. They deserve it.



Yea I had that happen today. The person asked if they could explore my town as I was doing several trades and they were there to pickup...but before I could even finish typing that Im busy with the trades so no they just took off and i had to quickly end session.
I like to think they just don't know better or are new to the game. XD But man is it a heart attack when someone just bolts off in a random direction. I think I'll put fencing up next time to block in the area.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven't been scammed, thank god.  I want to go into other islands to avoid getting scammed myself because I'm in control of my actions and therefore trust myself, and what is the host gonna do, run into the airport and disconnect?

I DID have a bad experience with visitors a couple of days ago though, I posted a Dodocode in the public because Kicks was in town and one of my villagers was giving a DIY recipe.  I asked people to ask before plucking flowers and harvesting fruit.  While people were kind enough to ask me permission first, I had people pick flowers from my for sale field, the display only flowers in front of the plaza, and the ones I was breeding.  All without asking without permission.  I was ANGRY.  And now it's a reason why I'm extremely reluctant to open my island again as much I want to.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 10, 2020)

melsi said:


> Yea I had that happen today. The person asked if they could explore my town as I was doing several trades and they were there to pickup...but before I could even finish typing that Im busy with the trades so no they just took off and i had to quickly end session.
> I like to think they just don't know better or are new to the game. XD But man is it a heart attack when someone just bolts off in a random direction. I think I'll put fencing up next time to block in the area.



Yeah! You should fence off areas! I actually fence my shopping area so they won't wander off even if they get out of my sight. All they have access to is just Timmy and Tommy. town square (in case merchant NPCs stop by) and Able Sisters. Gives the players who visit me some kind of freedom and a peace of mind for my end.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven't had any issues yet (largely because I just started, so there's literally nothing to steal besides a couple of apples).

I ran a shop in ACNL for quite awhile, and I thankfully never had any major issues either.


----------



## Lilette (Apr 11, 2020)

Got my first scam today. 

Got Audie and was trying to trade her for Raymond (for my friend!) and Marty blocked my friend and I after taking Audie. :s 

This is why I hate Discord. No one I’ve met through there has been nice or trustworthy.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 11, 2020)

Someone picked most of my pink cosmos. To be honest, I didn't really care; if they had asked I would've let them. Just the fact that they took them without asking irks me.


----------



## shootingxtar (Apr 11, 2020)

Someone wanted to trade their raymond for marshal on discord, they gave me a plausible story, i boxed up marshal for them, they said they were gonna get raymond into boxes, and then ghosted me. :// Kinda sucks that I took time to invite marshal to my island and move him out, but that was the only loss since I have his amiibo card


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lilette said:


> Got my first scam today.
> 
> Got Audie and was trying to trade her for Raymond (for my friend!) and [REDACTED] blocked my friend and I after taking Audie. :s
> 
> This is why I hate Discord. No one I’ve met through there has been nice or trustworthy.


I've met some chill people through discord, though I only use the Nook's Cranny channel to crosspost stuff. Also, I wouldn't be mentioning who specifically you've had a bad experience with; this probably isn't a good place to be calling people out.


----------



## N a t (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't been scammed, blessed be. But I do feel that I was wronged once like, a while back. It's probably really childish that it still bothers me but it permanently affected my file on here. For years on this site I'd say I'd been a pretty decent  member and stayed outta trouble and always did my best to communicate and be fair during trades and stuff. Well I held a giveaway one time and just one of my winners had a different timezone or schedule than I did. I tried several times to meet them and arrange a meeting time to give them their prize from the giveaway and after like 2 or 3 failed meets they left a negative review on my profile. The only negative feedback that I have and it haunts me. I get that it was frustrating for both sides but I tried so hard to give them their dang prize and they just quit trying on me and said I did bad by them. I don't hate them or dislike them for it but I'm still salty every time I see it on my page! The only loss they took was their prize not being delivered, since I didn't ask for anything in return. I just wish they had been more patient with me...


----------



## Sanchezsince94 (May 4, 2020)

Typhloquill said:


> Everyone I personally have met here has been super nice and trustworthy, so luckily, I have not been scammed yet. However, I know plenty of people who have had to deal with some bad eggs. Tell be about your stories, whether it be an experience here or on another website.


Someone blocked me and tried to put me on blast for giving them exactly what they wanted for a villager


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

Typhloquill said:


> Man, that's really disrespectful. If you accept an offer, you really should commit to it. Hope your searches go better down the line.


Totally agree. I accepted an offer and gave a user a code. I got a better offer right after but I just turned it down. If you commit, you should follow through.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Not a scam but I had someone literally wander off (and stole my weeds!) that I fenced off my airport for 2 weeks. That made me really upset for a while. It's not even about the weeds, it's just people wandering off your sight is just scary. I've had someone steal my hybrids in New Leaf that I hacked the display flowers (ones that are hybrids but breeds only normal flowers) to prevent my heartaches with losing flowers I worked hard on again. I don't care if people insult me for that but I'd rather punish griefers/thieves with hybrids that are fake. They deserve it.


okay really stupidly late reply but that's some commitment and I admire that.


----------



## Gamer kid (May 24, 2020)

I let 3 people come to my island for Animal Crossings got talent and paid the winner 10 thousand bells she then shook and took all of my money trees and took all of my turnips that I worked up early that same day to get this has now stoped me from any animal crossing trading at all


----------



## John Wick (May 24, 2020)

This wasn't a scam but it pissed me off.

I bought an item from someone a while ago and they asked if I wanted any golden tools.
I said no. I absolutely did not want them as I wanted to unlock them myself.

They dumped some golden tools on the ground and left.

I picked them up to dispose of them, and suddenly I got the Nook Mile achievements for obtaining golden tools.

It completely ruined that for me.

I wanted to do that myself.


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

I haven't been scammed but I've had people reply to my villager adoption threads expressing interest, I'll hold the villager for them and close the thread so I don't get other offers, then they'll ghost me for days. I gave the first two the benefit of doubt and help Shep for 3 days once, but since then I check up with them a few times within 3 hours of them accepting and if they don't reply by then I move on


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 24, 2020)

Not really a scam, but I opened my town to anybody who wanted to come in and look around and shop. Some sweetheart left me bags of hyacinths to breed, I left that spot for literally 30 seconds and when i got back they were picked up and gone!


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 24, 2020)

I got scammed out of some unidentified fossils but my fossil section of the museum was complete during that time so I didn't care too much. Just kinda sucks more deserving people could've used those fossils honestly.


----------



## sunchild (May 24, 2020)

i haven't been scammed (yet) thankfully.. the only things i can think of that have been slightly "scary" are when i'm hosting my town for celeste or a villager crafting and someone just starts running in the opposite direction or wanders off because they want to see the rest of island. i'm fine if you'd like to look around or shop, but obviously not when i'm hosting my town and trying to get people in and out as quickly as possible because there's a queue! i have a hard time saying no too (one of my faults i know) so most of the time if people just _ask _before doing something it solves the problem.


----------



## lizardon (May 25, 2020)

Not really a scam, but someone wasted my time.

Someone here(with over 100 positive feedback ratings), was looking for a specific flower wreath DIY, and I told him I can help him to find it, he agreed to trade a lucky cat with me. And after a long day of work, I spent over 3 hours and found the DIY, I PM him, he said will trade on the  2nd day at 9am my time. Actually the 2nd day is my birthday, but I don't mind to do that trade, since he likes that DIY.
And on that 2nd day, I woke up early and waiting for him to get online, and sent him a PM says I'm ready to trade. And after few hours of waiting, when he got online, he didn't reply my PM, even though he was replying other's post. I kept PM him asking when to trade, he never replied back to me. After 6 hours of waiting on my birthday, I PM him said I won't hold this DIY for him, since this is just ridiculous, I just hate waiting in real life. I own companies, I never do business with timeless people.
And somehow I saw the new post that he is giving away 3 free flower wreaths, is the one I found for him. I think he found it somewhere, and never reply my PM and told me anything.

People who doesn't care about their appointments or schedules or other people's feelings, also irresponsible, they won't be successful in real life.

I haven't heard anything from him until today, no PM saying he doesn't need anymore, or any apologize of wasting my time.


----------



## nocteburn (May 25, 2020)

Was selling Gulliver items and the buyer came to my island and started taking my recipes that I accidentally left out and instantly started to learn them. (Was saving for someone but whatever... I just thought it was super rude) The person paid for the Gulliver items but then saw another item they wanted and tried repeatedly grabbing it off the stool I had it on for display (obviously they couldn’t.) 

They wanted to look around my shops afterwards and I just said I’m sorry I have to go. I was irked at that point lol


----------



## smolnoodle (May 25, 2020)

I havent exactly been scammed but I am very confused, I started a villager trade on Wednesday with someone on here, they got the villager they wanted from me so it was just time for me to wait for them to get their villager into boxes. They messaged me the next day saying they're internet had been cut off and they had the villager in boxes and ready, and when I sent a reply they had already been offline for like 5 minutes. They were seen online again at like 9 p.m. that day but since then they haven't been online and I've not heard from them.


----------



## usa-chan (May 25, 2020)

smolnoodle said:


> I havent exactly been scammed but I am very confused, I started a villager trade on Wednesday with someone on here, they got the villager they wanted from me so it was just time for me to wait for them to get their villager into boxes. They messaged me the next day saying they're internet had been cut off and they had the villager in boxes and ready, and when I sent a reply they had already been offline for like 5 minutes. They were seen online again at like 9 p.m. that day but since then they haven't been online and I've not heard from them.


ahhh, i'm sorry, but it does seem like you've been scammed out of a villager trade. if they haven't contacted you back since despite seeing your message, they were probably never intended on fulfilling their end of the trade. in that case, you should definitely leave a negative review for them. i do hope you find that villager soon though!


----------



## smolnoodle (May 25, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> ahhh, i'm sorry, but it does seem like you've been scammed out of a villager trade. if they haven't contacted you back since despite seeing your message, they were probably never intended on fulfilling their end of the trade. in that case, you should definitely leave a negative review for them. i do hope you find that villager soon though!


See what I dont understand is that they had a 100% rating from multiple people :/ just confuses me in a way


----------



## squidney (May 25, 2020)

I was selling trips to use my saharah for only 5 nmt for the cafe wallpaper ( I really needed nmt and I think 5 nmt is p cheap) But I had a girl who forgot her nmt at her town. I didn't wanna waste time so i let her get the wallpaper for free but im like... how do you forget your money when trading with people lul. Not a big deal to me, just find it funny. I am guilty of not replying to one person who was selling me stuff, our time zones were off and the guilt haunts me cus I feel bad for wasting their time ;-; My biggest thing is communication when trading, if people are in queue for buying stuff from me, I always give them updates in increments of time so they don't feel like they were forgotten <3


----------



## Corrie (May 25, 2020)

smolnoodle said:


> See what I dont understand is that they had a 100% rating from multiple people :/ just confuses me in a way


Definitely leave a negative review to warn others not to trade with them.


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2020)

smolnoodle said:


> See what I dont understand is that they had a 100% rating from multiple people :/ just confuses me in a way


Unfortunately some folks with 100% positive reviews aren't always honest.

Just as some with one bad review aren't always guilty.


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2020)

I’ve only had two negative experiences so far and neither were on tbt.

The first was on reddit where I bought an item with nmts that was supposed to be a specific color only to find out it wasn’t after the person left.

The second was on nookazon. I gave away a moms cake for free. All my items are free and I do it because I don’t need money and just to be nice. Not even a whole minute after the trade the person immediately listed it for sale for nmts. So I got used basically.


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I’ve only had two negative experiences so far and neither were on tbt.
> 
> The first was on reddit where I bought an item with nmts that was supposed to be a specific color only to find out it wasn’t after the person left.
> 
> The second was on nookazon. I gave away a moms cake for free. All my items are free and I do it because I don’t need money and just to be nice. Not even a whole minute after the trade the person immediately listed it for sale for nmts. So I got used basically.


That totally sucks.

You try to do something nice for people and get treated like that.


----------



## jiojiop (May 25, 2020)

smolnoodle said:


> See what I dont understand is that they had a 100% rating from multiple people :/ just confuses me in a way



I looked at her feedback and it seems she has completed multiple trades for in-demand villagers, giving them to the person who wanted them. It's possible she's just been really busy with family stuff and can't play right now but feels worried about you getting mad if she tells you that.

As long as she doesnt actually *play* the next day in-game, you can still get your villager. She just has to keep the date the same (TT the clock back). I hope after the long weekend you'll get this sorted out.


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That totally sucks.
> 
> You try to do something nice for people and get treated like that.


Yeah I’m not going to stop giving away stuff for free but now I try to find people with the items on their wishlist.


----------



## smolnoodle (May 25, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I looked at her feedback and it seems she has completed multiple trades for in-demand villagers, giving them to the person who wanted them. It's possible she's just been really busy with family stuff and can't play right now but feels worried about you getting mad if she tells you that.
> 
> As long as she doesnt actually *play* the next day in-game, you can still get your villager. She just has to keep the date the same (TT the clock back). I hope after the long weekend you'll get this sorted out.


Yeah I hope so, I did message asking if everything was okay but she hasnt been online for a few days but honestly I'm hoping that we can get this all sorted and mostly that she's okay. I dont want it to seem like I was being too pushy or anything like that


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2020)

I've had a few experiences in New Leaf with people leaving false negative ratings just to try and get better deals- luckily I got those turned over. 
In New Horizons I have had people make offers on some of my DIYS so I held them for over 2 weeks. Unfortunately I got ghosted repeatedly despite being online at the same time and messaging people. So now I just keep all my spare DIYs and offer them to visitors rather than selling them to save me the headache and hassle.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 25, 2020)

I was opening my town for free turnip selling on my island because I got a 400+ price and someone plucked all my gold roses and refused to return them :< I was plucking them daily to give all my villagers crowns.


----------



## eminyan (May 25, 2020)

not exactly a scam more so a mistake but it felt like one at first and was pretty funny when it happened

so i was buying a valiant statue from someone for x bells (i forgot the number) and we agreed on that amount. just a detail you need to know for context but i alr have a valiant statue on my island near my entrance for decor!

so they come over and i drop x bells down. they pick it up and thank me and its all cool until i wait for a minute and... they don't drop anything? i ask them where the statue is... and i notice that they're running around my statue. i ask them multiple times where the statue was or if they were going to drop it anytime soon and they just didn't respond? 

i ended up dcing after a bit because i didn't know if it was a scam and it turns out they thought i was selling the statue... which kind of confused me considering that they took the amount needed to pay for it? why would i pay them the exact amount for the statue then give them the statue when they haven't dropped payment? were they planning on giving back the bells i gave them for the statue? anyway, it wasn't really a scam but caught me super off guard! wish they just responded so we could talk out what was going on before i thought they were just scamming me.


----------



## aesbea (May 25, 2020)

I haven't been scammed and actually use discord and nookazon quite a lot haha, but I did have a small scare!

I did a "big trade" with a user on discord who had two genuine gallant statues, I wanted two, one for my museum and one for decoration. I traded for 150 NMT.

They arrive on my island and I drop the 150 NMT and they drop a gallant statue and a valiant statue...then he said "bye!" and I was like "wait? I thought it was two gallant?" *as I was internally panicking* and they actually made the mistake and dropped the correct one LOL - I'm fairly lucky I haven't been scammed in artwork...since you can't tell if it's real or not until you display it once they left/are in the airport ☠, not to mention the art trade channel will not do anything if you get a fake even when you're told it was real.

I think with discord since it's so easy to scam, I try not to do big risk trades, I only trade 5 NMT or less for diys, to see villagers crafting, etc. and for specific items I use nookazon with those who added their listing minutes ago so I can catch them online. Seeing positive reviews for nookazon also helps too!


----------



## LilD (May 25, 2020)

I've only been scammed once and that was through reddit. This was in New Leaf. Person that I bought hybrids from were all duped.  The other week, I had an issue hosting an island on turnip.exchange


----------



## sfelix (May 25, 2020)

I haven't been scammed luckily but I've seen other people's stories and take extra precautions. If I've got something I don't want anyone to interfere with, I fence it off. Eg. if a villager is in boxes I will fence off their house when inviting someone who isn't the buyer. I also just try and keep alert so that the moment someone starts misbehaving I can force quit without saving.

I'm so glad that trampling/plucking flowers doesn't destroy them anymore, though! I remember in CF someone destroyed my blue roses by accident - the person apologised but it was annoying.



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Worst I've had is just lack of communication when doing trades, most people normally just forget and that's fine since they apologize but I've had to have my gates open for like 30min for people that just flake and don't follow up :/


Oh god yeah this is annoying.
I mean I get it because if I've had 4 requests for a trade in a row I'll try and do em one at a time. If the first person takes ages to respond that leaves everyone else waiting around for longer, so I don't blame them for going.

But heck if it isn't annoying!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 25, 2020)

I think I have been scammed on Nookazon, though I still got the villager I wanted through the same deal (Peanut). I offered I think around 15-20 NMTs on Peanut auctions, but my offers never got accepted. Last week, one person did accept my offer, but I think they deleted the original advertisement, because I couldn't see it anymore. They contacted me on Discord and said something like "Hey, you offered 25 NMT, right?" Now, I know for sure I didn't offer that many NMTs because that was my whole stash... But by that point the original auction was gone from the site, I was fed up with the time all this has taken me, so I paid the NMTs and got Peanut. To this day, I can't review the seller on Nookazon or find any trace of the auction ever having existed. So I think they just tried to get more NMTs out of me... But I went along with it, so it's my own fault as well. I am never going on Nookazon ever again though.

I will stay here for trading, though I think I have also paid way too much for a low tier villager on this forum. The seller was selling her for some IGB (around 50,000).. it was my first trade online ever, so I told them that. They said "O, we can also do around 100-120 tbt", so I wouldn't lose much in game money - it was much for me at the time. Later, after I got the villager, I discovered TBT is worth quite a lot, and higher tier villagers go for that amount sometimes. Now I am left thinking they took advantage of a newbie... But again, I probably should have looked up conversion rates. I trust people way too easily, I think. It still leaves a bad taste in my mouth, though everyone else on here has been very kind and generous 

I will never say never again that I am quite new at this to strangers though. At least not in other sites, since I have done so here already.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

it’s sad that there’s 51 comments on this - there should be zero ;u; i’ve thankfully never been scammed but the one instance i can really think of is someone charging me like 99k per in-expensive orderable items. if it was the more expensive items like the instruments i would understand but i bought like,, a baby bear from them. this is more of a rip-off than a scam, though lmao


----------



## sfelix (May 25, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I’ve only had two negative experiences so far and neither were on tbt.
> 
> The first was on reddit where I bought an item with nmts that was supposed to be a specific color only to find out it wasn’t after the person left.
> 
> The second was on nookazon. I gave away a moms cake for free. All my items are free and I do it because I don’t need money and just to be nice. Not even a whole minute after the trade the person immediately listed it for sale for nmts. So I got used basically.


THIS is what makes me hesitant to give stuff away for free.
I don't need NMT or bells so I'm happy to give stuff to people who want it.
But if I saw that same person listing the item for sale I would be absolutely livid.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2020)

I've had no bad experiences. 

Mind, I've only traded on TBT, and I assume the coloured username scares potential scammers off.


----------



## lars708 (May 25, 2020)

Didn't get scammed but I got pretty annoyed with a seller. They agreed to sell me an item and then proceeded to ignore my pms, I sent them several reminders but nothing. When I checked the thread they sold the item to someone else so I messaged them again to ask if it was a mistake or anything but yet again no response.

Ugh people please communicate ty


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 25, 2020)

Not really SCAMMED per se but I had a deal going with someone on here for a butterfly model that I was going to buy from them.  First they were unresponsive to messages on and off for two days, then when I FINALLY got a solid response from them it was a message about "something came up where I will be busy dealing with it for at least two weeks so I don't think we can do the exchange", then I discovered that they had sold the butterfly model to someone else THE VERY NEXT DAY.


----------



## justina (May 25, 2020)

I’ve never had a problem with this site! I’m not totally sure if this was a scam.. but I waited over an hour in turnip exchange to sell turnips for 500+. I put down my NMT for entry and before I was going to enter nooks it said communication was disrupted :/ when I got back to my island the NMT was gone so I have no idea if it was an actual accident or scam.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Not really SCAMMED per se but I had a deal going with someone on here for a butterfly model that I was going to buy from them.  First they were unresponsive to messages on and off for two days, then when I FINALLY got a solid response from them it was a message about "something came up where I will be busy dealing with it for at least two weeks so I don't think we can do the exchange", then I discovered that they had sold the butterfly model to someone else THE VERY NEXT DAY.


wait was that me? sounds familiar


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 25, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Not really SCAMMED per se but I had a deal going with someone on here for a butterfly model that I was going to buy from them.  First they were unresponsive to messages on and off for two days, then when I FINALLY got a solid response from them it was a message about "something came up where I will be busy dealing with it for at least two weeks so I don't think we can do the exchange", then I discovered that they had sold the butterfly model to someone else till THE VERY NEXT DAY, Bum bum bum bum ba-bada-dum



Sorry, I couldn't resist... 
But I have been 'scammed' on turnip exchange. I was finally at #2 in the queue and got my dodo code... THEN THE QUEUE WAS CANCELLED!
Luckily, I remembered the dodo code and flew there and sold my turnips. Mind you, I was waiting for forty minutes!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait was that me? sounds familiar


Nope,  not you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Nope,  not you


good because i was having a heart attack


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

sfelix said:


> THIS is what makes me hesitant to give stuff away for free.
> I don't need NMT or bells so I'm happy to give stuff to people who want it.
> But if I saw that same person listing the item for sale I would be absolutely livid.



i had this happen to me in new leaf. i used to hold a bunch of giveaways and one time gave away the 7/11 set for free - the person who claimed it almost immediately posted a thread selling it and it was uh,, not a nice feeling lmao


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> good because i was having a heart attack


Lol have you done that to someone else?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Lol have you done that to someone else?


the problem is

i have no clue


----------



## DragonLatios (May 25, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I’ve only had two negative experiences so far and neither were on tbt.
> 
> The first was on reddit where I bought an item with nmts that was supposed to be a specific color only to find out it wasn’t after the person left.
> 
> The second was on nookazon. I gave away a moms cake for free. All my items are free and I do it because I don’t need money and just to be nice. Not even a whole minute after the trade the person immediately listed it for sale for nmts. So I got used basically.


 Man i wish i got the cake. I Looking for one.


----------



## nyanicat (May 25, 2020)

Idk if this is considered a scam but someone told me they would amiibo Marshal in for me but didn’t know if you could amiibo someone in multiple times and to make a thread to verify. I did so and multiple people verified that you could scan multiple times. I sent the person the thread and they went totally no contact on me even though I could see they were online. I was able to get Marshal from someone else, but why even offer to do something if you’re not even going to do it?


----------



## toenuki (May 25, 2020)

never been scammed but i always mess up my communication- either i literally cant load messages or something comes up on their end or mine, or it's THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT in my timezone and im gone


----------



## Franny (May 25, 2020)

i accidentally took someones furniture set when it was meant for cataloguing  i felt bad and apologized but the poster was really sweet and let me keep it.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 25, 2020)

Franny said:


> i accidentally took someones furniture set when it was meant for cataloguing  i felt bad and apologized but the poster was really sweet and let me keep it.
> 
> other than that, i paid someone NMT for art and never got it. luckily i haven't had anything else happen.


what kind of poster?


----------



## Franny (May 25, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> what kind of poster?


poster meaning person who posted the thread.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 25, 2020)

Franny said:


> poster meaning person who posted the thread.


Oh I was thinking Poster poster as like  Those in game poster.


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2020)

sfelix said:


> THIS is what makes me hesitant to give stuff away for free.
> I don't need NMT or bells so I'm happy to give stuff to people who want it.
> But if I saw that same person listing the item for sale I would be absolutely livid.


Yeah and it was a matter of seconds after the trade ended because I went to give her a good rating and saw it was listed “a few seconds ago” lmao


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

i’ve never been scammed, which i attribute to the fact that i exclusively trade on tbt—i’ve done maybe 50 trades, and the majority have them have been very smooth and pleasant.

however, i did have a poor experience when i opened my gates for turnip sellers. it was a large spike early in the week (tuesday), so i was overwhelmed with lots of messages; i made sure to ask for everyone’s in-game name and island before i gave them their dodo code. there were multiple names i didn’t recognize, though, which meant that a few users probably handed the dodo to their friends :c it really frustrated me since it slowed down the process for users who waited patiently and fairly, and it wasn’t like i could actually do anything about it. i also saw one player wander far away from nook’s cranny and to grab some diy recipes i had lying out. granted, it was partially my fault for not picking them up before i opened my gates, but honestly i didn’t expect anyone to go anywhere other than the cranny. there were some rare recipes, like seasonal ones i was saving for my friends. all in all, it really opened my eyes to why some players choose to charge an entry fee to sell turnips, and as much as i enjoyed helping people, that experience makes me not really want to open my gates again c’:


----------



## Readinglynatic (May 25, 2020)

I’ve done a lot of trades but only got scammed out of 5 NMTs for a semi popular villager. They went to the villager, got them to agree and swore up and down they dropped the tickets on the dock. :L
I shrugged it off, they needed the NMTs more probably. 
Now I block off a tiny area though I’ve had people ask to ‘explore’ when they can see I decorated my island with stars /mindblown


----------



## himemiya (May 25, 2020)

i have a few bad nookazon stories from people trying to leave quietly and interrupting trades, but all my transactions on here have been very positive!!

its sad to hear horror stories about islands being disrespected though :c im glad the rating system on this site exists


----------



## Babo (May 25, 2020)

I’ve actually Never had a bad xperience on tbt, thankfully.

My worst experiences were mostly in NL where i used reddit alot, but so far in NH, all has been well. People have been kind and patient, i have had long ongoing trades and its just tbt in general.

Sometimes i wonder what goes through the heads of the people who scam or cheat others in a game like this. Whyyyy?



himemiya said:


> i have a few bad nookazon stories from people trying to leave quietly and interrupting trades, but all my transactions on here have been very positive!!
> 
> its sad to hear horror stories about islands being disrespected though :c im glad the rating system on this site exists


I feel like the rating system is also flawed in its own way. I once had a negative review back in NL where i had internet connection issues and couldnt send tbt after trading. Got negative reviews but then the seller later posted a positive review to reflect that i did in fact complete my end of the trade but back then i stayed with a 98.4% for no reason ;-;


----------



## kookey (May 25, 2020)

I’ve had mostly great trades at tbt. Been ghosted a few times, but I understand life happens. I did a trade from reddit once though and it put a bad taste in my mouth. I invited someone to come get a diy from a villager who was crafting it. I was guiding people and someone ran off asking if they could shop while they were waiting. I said fine. After everything was done and I closed my gates, I noticed a bunch of my hybrids near the shop were plucked. I messaged the only person who could’ve taken them,  asking if they took them and they got super defensive and aggressive and said “they were only stupid flowers”.


----------



## Opal (May 25, 2020)

I don't think I've ever been scammed before but back when I was playing NL a lot of people would steal or trample all over my golden roses that were in front of the train station whenever I was doing trades or giveaways    I've learnt my lesson and will not be putting super rare hybrids by the airport in NH.


----------



## Mimi_ (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday to whoever just stole like 50% of the items I had on the ground and most of my shrub starts when I opened my island today! 
By climbing over cliffs that I forgot to put fencing on even though I made it clear that I didn't want anybody wandering around! 
All of it reorderable, so the damage is not irreversible, but it feels bad, man... It probably wasn't someone from TBT, though, cause I had an open queue on turnip.exchange... I blame myself, mostly.


----------



## PugLovex (May 25, 2020)

not sure if this counts, but i let people come over since monty was crafting an ironwood table and someone had stolen all the tips people left for me. i was so upset not only at myself but for the people who left them, i should have been more responsible.


----------



## usa-chan (May 26, 2020)

not really a scam, but just generally a waste of time.

i've started selling diys at nookazon because selling is a faster process over there, and i really need these diys out of my basement. around 4 am EST for me, i accepted this person's offer of nmt for the wooden bookshelf diy that i was selling. the offer was made two minutes before i accepted it. for those who don't know how nookazon works, once you accept an offering for your listing, you have the choice to immediately send a dodo code so they can come to your island or ask them for a dodo code. i chose to ask them for the dodo, and after thirty minutes of radio silence, i sent them a message saying that i was going to sleep but i would be up in a few hours.

when i woke up, i did send another message and saw that they've been trading with other people based on the reviews on their page. no reply whatsoever. literally hours after i sent the message, they cancelled their offer. i was so annoyed that i wasted my time waiting for this person who didn't even have the decency to say that they didn't want the diy anymore.

i left a 1-star review detailing everything that happened, and they left a 1-star review back, literally just stating, "U know". i don't know if they're trying to intimidate me to update my review with that dumb little comment. i did end up updating it though; i added on, "also this person likes to revenge review even though it's their fault lol"

normally, i'm understanding if mishaps occur during trading, but they've ended up wasting my time, and i lost other offers thanks to the huge time gap.


----------



## vicutie (May 26, 2020)

I've never been scammed personally but I've witnessed someone getting scammed! Right in front of everyone 
The person that got scammed was nice enough to host high turnip prices and allowed multiple visits without asking for tips 
My friend left him a 99k bells tip and someone just ran up, picked up the bag of bells, and left--in front of the host and other visitors 
Some people just have no shame


----------



## Sharksheep (May 26, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> not really a scam, but just generally a waste of time.
> 
> i've started selling diys at nookazon because selling is a faster process over there, and i really need these diys out of my basement. around 4 am EST for me, i accepted this person's offer of nmt for the wooden bookshelf diy that i was selling. the offer was made two minutes before i accepted it. for those who don't know how nookazon works, once you accept an offering for your listing, you have the choice to immediately send a dodo code so they can come to your island or ask them for a dodo code. i chose to ask them for the dodo, and after thirty minutes of radio silence, i sent them a message saying that i was going to sleep but i would be up in a few hours.
> 
> ...



You can get that review remove if you message the mods I think. There are rules about negative reviews so they can't just spam another user with bad reviews


----------



## usa-chan (May 26, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> You can get that review remove if you message the mods I think. There are rules about negative reviews so they can't just spam another user with bad reviews


unfortunately, they'll only dispute reviews if it had inappropriate/abusive language, commenting on listings/prices without an agreed trade, or trying to contact the user without an agreed trade. i don't mind the review, but thank you anyway!


----------



## mintycream (Jun 2, 2020)

Haven’t been scammed yet but I have had people waste my time. Usually it’s the lack of communication. I had an offer on Nookazon the other day for a diy recipe which I accept and sent dodo within 5 minutes but the person never responded to my messages until the next day claiming it was late and they had to head to bed. Waited a good hr too. Why offer when you can’t do the trade right away-just defeats the purpose of the platform. Then he asked if I still had it and I said yes but never heard from him again. -_- And today I had one where I won a giveaway on discord. I asked the person who’s island and she said she preferred to delivery to me. I replied right away saying I’ll open and sent her the dodo. 30 minutes passed, she finally replied, apologized and asked whether I was still open. Then she said she’ll come after watching a stream. I said yes I was still open and to lmk when you can come. 3 hours later, she replies “giveaway is canceled. I’m busy. I have stuff to do.” SERIOUSLY? Doesn’t even offer to arrange another time to get the item. So it was all a hoax to begin with. Sorry for the rant but had to get it out


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ve personally not been scammed but I always make sure to double check the map if I’m adopting a villager. Only because I adopted Willow once and she had a different house exterior (I assume from the glitch)  and the buyer wanted the NMT first so I made sure to look on the map to make sure Willow was actually in town


----------



## bikky (Sep 21, 2021)

I agreed a trade on a very common marketplace for my Roald that was moving out. as the listing had been out there for a while I accepted the first offer which was a pretty good one (80k bells and 200NMTs). the first red flag though was the user had no reviews and had just joined but as I also once started with no reviews I was hoping to help them get started too.
I opened the gates and sent my dodo but then received a message that they’d be coming in 5 mins. thinking I had some extra time I walked away from the airport and went home to empty my inventory and while doing so the notification that someone was coming appeared as usual. I then messaged them in game that I’d be right over but there was no reply and when I got to my airport I did not see anyone. I then searched all over for the scammer while asking them to respond but without any answer and next thing I know they were leaving my island. although my instinct told me to disconnect I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt that something had gone wrong with the network so I let them go. But when I went to check if Roald was still in boxes, he’d already moved out and I never got the agreed payment for him. I then also noticed one of my duplicate recipes I had placed on display for my trades had disappeared.
I contacted the trader on the site where we agreed the trade and they told me something went wrong with their switch. but when I pointed out that Roald had moved out which wouldn’t have happened if they didn’t talk to him, I never got any response so I reported them. the whole thing was just so strange but I learned some lessons:
1. make sure you’re ready to receive people before opening your island
2. never leave your airport unattended
3. block off areas you don’t want ppl to access
4. follow your instinct
It’s sad it’s come to this for a chill game like ACNH and i know i haven’t lost anything so important i lose sleep over it but just knowing there are ppl out there that are like ‘I’m going to scam someone on Animal Crossing today because i can’ just baffles me.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 21, 2021)

Well this sketchy looking guy turned up one time and tried to flog some fake art. Dunno what that was all about.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I was scammed on Nookazon. I was selling two wedding flower stands and someone made an offer for my wishlist items. I trusted them... they gave me the wrong colors for every item offered (non-customizable). I thought it was an innocent mistake, so I attempted to message them and was blocked. I reported them to Nookazon and their account is gone now. The rest of the time I've had no issues - I've done almost 500 trades on Nookazon and there was just one bad egg.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 21, 2021)

I nearly got scammed when trying to get the Sanrio set.  I want everyone to know I tried to get the whole Sanrio set since March but everytime I make an offer its always "Nook Mile Tickets" I've seen people put out listings for these items and they want to charge like 50 to 100 nook mile tickets. I find myself just offering like more nook mile tickets just to get the item itself. I know it seemed ridiculous, but no matter how hard I tried to be reasonable I keep getting rejected because my offer was low. I had to keep grinding nook mile tickets like crazy and THEN I can get the sets on (site that must not be named). However, trying to get them is a pain. I get my offer accepted and yet I don't get any communication that if they want to go to my island or if they want me to come to their island. I waited 20 minutes and they never got back to me. 

Before anyone says anything I did check the reviews and these reviews were really high for sellers so I was going for them and avoiding the other ones that had low ratings. I managed to get some of the stuff, until one time this seller offered me one of the items that I wanted. I came to their island and I saw they had gifts for me. Then next thing I know they wanted 100 nook mile tickets from me, which was a lie, because my offer was 10 nook mile tickets for a Hello Kitty Chair, but apparently this person didn't tell me at the last second so they must've made a mistake. Feeling frustrated I told them "I just want the Hello Kitty Chair" and then this person decided to become demanding saying "Look just take all of the Hello Kitty items and give me your 100 nook mile tickets". I decided to leave and not do the trade and they gave me a 1 star review for being "rude"

Pfft this is why I quit (site must not be named). I swear some people on that site can be very greedy, manipulative, and the way they try to scam you out of your nook mile tickets when you are not getting what you have been offered. It has happened to me so many times last year that I am not willing to do it. So I decided to bite the bullet and buy the Sanrio cards. Sorry for the long rant, but I just had to express this.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 21, 2021)

The first time I ever opened my island up, I announced it on twitter. Some nice people came over and dropped things like stars and even taught me how to run (I didn't know how to run for the first at least 4 weeks of the game). But some randoms came over and stole everything that people dropped for me, shook all my money trees, etc.

Not too bad, all in all.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 21, 2021)

Jaco said:


> The first time I ever opened my island up, I announced it on twitter. Some nice people came over and dropped things like stars and even taught me how to run (I didn't know how to run for the first at least 4 weeks of the game). But some randoms came over and stole everything that people dropped for me, shook all my money trees, etc.
> 
> Not too bad, all in all.


I’m sorry that you had to go through that.  I had a similar situation last year when I invited several people over to collect fruit from my island.  Two people decided to initiate a trade of some sort on my island during this, and when one of them dropped a ton of bells for whatever the trade was for, the other person stole them and high-tailed it to my airport.  I was watching the convo close to the entrance, so I tried to block the person from leaving, but they were able to slip by (I don’t know what I could have done to get the thief to return the goods anyway, but hey, I tried). 

I felt really terrible for the girl who lost the bells, and luckily I had a spare of whatever she was trading for that I gave her for nothing, but after that episode, I stopped inviting more than one person onto my island if they were not people I know.  It’s sad, but I felt so gross afterwards that there was a theft on my island and I could do nothing to stop it.

As for the “site” everyone else mentions, I have had few issues with trading, and generally find most people pleasant.  That said, I read a person’s reviews before accepting offers, and only deal with people I think are on the up and up.  It is really sad that people act like that in a game like Animal Crossing.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hmm, I do remember one occasion where I wasn't scammed, it was just someone been a dirty thief, but it still sucked. 

This was in the early stages of the game where people coming over to get shooting stars and talk to Celeste was quite popular. I had opened my island up for that one night on Discord. It was all going quite smooth for the most part, and I was letting in 3 people at a time to wish on shooting stars and talk to Celeste. Since Celeste was wandering around my island wherever she wanted, I couldn't really fence off parts of my island I didn't want people to go. (I didn't think to trap Celeste, because I'm stupid xD) So I was just telling people that they could go find Celeste and talk to her, but please don't touch anything that may have been on the ground. (Me thinking people would listen to this request.) 

Basically, mid-way through having my island open, I had one person be a real pain, and she was running through my flowers. I gave her a warning and told her to stop and she did. I thought she wouldn't do anything else after that, but I was very wrong. When she went off to find Celeste, she went to the far end of one of my beaches where I had some spare DIY's laying out for a friend to come and collect.... Well she took over half of them and then left through the - button. I knew it was her that had done it, because the other two people at the time were with me wishing on stars. 

I probably should have just kicked her right after the flowers incident, or at least followed her when she went to talk to Celeste. But oh well. This was the only time I had encountered someone doing this and it hasn't happened again since. I'm also now a lot more cautious.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 22, 2021)

I almost got scammed big time back in the day when Raymond and Judy hype was all the rage. Basically I was supposed to trade nmts and rare items for judy. 

The host waited for me to drop my items, then they would get an unexpected visitor (cordinated thru chat or real life) to come and force the game to save, so once the game is saved, to kick me out and keep all the items while I'm sent back to my island empty handed. 

I smelled fishy fishy being aware of scams before so after i finished dropping items, i would lock myself into dialogue screens to prevent the visitor to land. it happened 3 times in total, this same scenario until i realized its a scam and i reported the person and end of stuff. 

While it was happening, i just knew the basics of the etiqquete, you're not supposed to save the game until the trader has spoke with the animal. So i just watched out for that and caught them red-handed.


----------



## Hsn97 (Sep 23, 2021)

It wasn’t a scam as much as someone just being rude. I hade my town open because Leif was visiting and so was Celeste. Fenced of an area so people couldn’t run all over my town (this was before diving) and basically said people could come and go as they liked and I was just gonna be AFK. 
On over sight on my behalf was my Take1Leave1 stall by the gate. The stall was jam packed with different items and resources and the idea was that players could pick something up as long as they put something else of a similar value back down. There were signs explaining this. Someone, I don’t know who, went and took everything and didn’t leave anything in turn. It really put me off doing anything like that again. You like to think you can trust people. Guess I was proven wrong.


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2022)

So I was hoping one of you could give me some insight on this. I met someone on discord who was offering deweeding/deflower/detree services . I messaged them asking what they asked in return and they said just to keep the flowers. I told them it was a new island so they know there won't be any hybrids. Is there any way this is a scam or that I'm in any potential danger here? Just seems really cheap for what will be quite a bit of work.


----------



## kemdi (Nov 19, 2022)

Sid said:


> So I was hoping one of you could give me some insight on this. I met someone on discord who was offering deweeding/deflower/detree services . I messaged them asking what they asked in return and they said just to keep the flowers. I told them it was a new island so they know there won't be any hybrids. Is there any way this is a scam or that I'm in any potential danger here? Just seems really cheap for what will be quite a bit of work.


Possibly. Weeding should be fine, but for deflowering/detreeing, it would mean that the person coming over would need to be able to use a shovel on your island, which would require you to add them as a best friend to your console. But this would mean that not only could they dig up flowers and trees, but they could also dig up anything you have buried, including fossils, some mushrooms, etc., and destroy rocks. If your island is new, there probably won't be much to worry about, but if the thought of that bothers you, considering doing the deflowering/detreeing yourself, getting players you already trust to help you, or just monitoring the person when/if they come over for the service.


----------

